# Other > Off Topic >  single life

## pashok23

Is it ok for a single man to order an escort girl? I'm tired of being single and want to have some fun.

----------


## mrgrtt123

Is it possible to order an escort girl?Why don't you just go on a date?

----------


## mikrob

Of course, it's okay, and there is nothing terrible about it. I ofter order girls from escort when I want to have some fun because I'm single, and when I order girls, I know that sexwill be unforgettable. You can meet someone on Tinder or somewhere else, but you can't be sure that those girls will be good in bed. So, don't be afraid of something, give a call to a girl, and have fun.

----------


## papans3

There is nothing terrible about ordering girls from an escort. If you are single and want to have some fun, then why not do it? Of course, there are a lot of dating sites where you can meet someone., but when you order a girl, then you know for sure that the sex will be amazing. When I want to spend time with hotties, I order one from  and we always have a fantastic time together.

----------


## Bruce1313

When I was at your age I was single too and spend most of the time on videogames. Since I'm a little bit older now I like to spend time on online casino.  is a good start to learn all the mechanics of online casino if you want to spend time with plesuare. Good luck.

----------


## VoodooBoy

Of course it's okay! Not anyone have time to date women. If you just want to get laid, why don't just do it?

----------


## ryanhill8

I have no idea.

----------


## Ferres

> Is it ok for a single man to order an escort girl? I'm tired of being single and want to have some fun.


I will not talk about all their fetishes, but I will tell you about the one that interests and attracts me most at the moment - foot fetish and bdsm in a rigid form. Yes, this is not suitable for everyone and the most important thing is to find a suitable partner, such as It will be just great for a lover of spanking and humiliation, and you will also be able to find a great experience of sexual slavery together with the goddess Nicole for whom domination is a way of life.

----------

